# out-of-date subscription notices



## Elvis (May 30, 2009)

Hey guys,

Hate to be a pest, but its happening again.
Over the past few days, I've been getting out of date notices in my inbox concerning "new" posts to threads I've subscribed to in the past.
Today, I think I deleted about 20 of them, going back to october of last year.

Is there something you can do about this, short of me turning off my subscription altert?



Elvis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2009)

We are looking into the matter. Probably bug that has to do with the updates going on.


----------



## Elvis (May 31, 2009)

Great. Thanks for the update.


Elvis


----------



## parsifal (Jun 1, 2009)

Ive been getting something siilar, only for PMs received. For a while also could not get access to my mailbox Thats not happening, but i am receiving messages about "new" PMs that are infact several months old....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 1, 2009)

parsifal said:


> Ive been getting something siilar, only for PMs received. For a while also could not get access to my mailbox Thats not happening, but i am receiving messages about "new" PMs that are infact several months old....


Same here...last time it was when the old site was acting up.

My guess is that it has to do with getting the new site up and running. No biggie for me, I just delete 'em


----------



## Crunch (Jun 2, 2009)

No big deal here either, but I get the PM ones too


----------

